# Red Wing Hunter question.



## chadeugene (Feb 23, 2013)

So I ran across the LH Red Wing Hunter that I use to shoot as a teenager.  I thought it was lost, but I found it tucked away at my grandparents.  The problem I'm having with it now, is the same problem I am having with it now. It's not marked with length or weight. 

Does a compound bow scale work the same on a recurve?

I know this might sound silly, but how do you measure a recirvw bows length?  Strung?  Unstrung?  Straight frim point to point or do you follow the curves of the now with the tape?

Does anybody know anything about these bows?


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I think the corect measurement would be unstrung and along the curves. Thats how you do a longbow. 
Any accurate bow scale would work. Just find your drawlength and measure the bow at that length.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2013)

All of the red wing hunters I am aware of were 52" or 58".


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 23, 2013)

I just measured it.  You are correct, it is 52 inches.  What size bowstring should I get?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 24, 2013)

Probably 48", but I don't know what the brace height normally runs on a 52" RWH. I braced my 58" at 8" and a 54" string worked fine.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 24, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Probably 48", but I don't know what the brace height normally runs on a 52" RWH. I braced my 58" at 8" and a 54" string worked fine.



I picked up a 48 inch string, I haven't put it on yet.  I use to know all of the bows specs when I was in high school, but it's been a while since I'd laid eyes on it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 26, 2013)

There is a great article in Traditional Bowhunter Magazine on Red Wing Hunters. I got mine in the mail today.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 27, 2013)

Where would one pick up a copy of the Traditional Bowhunter Magazine with out joining?

Would like to read the article.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 27, 2013)

If it's the one I'm thinking about,you can find it at Books  a Million. Used to be at Barnes n Noble, but most of them have closed I think. It's just a magazine not an organization. Dave


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 27, 2013)

Most Barnes and Nobles carry it.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll make sure and pick it up.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 27, 2013)

If it is 52 then make the flemish string 49 you can always twist it more to shorten it if it is to long to get proper bh and to tune it for yourself.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 6, 2014)

I am bidding on a Red Wing Hunter right now. Of course I researched first and they seem like a great bow. 
Of course the seller can't give every detail.
But in general, are they quiet? Fast? Smooth?
A lot of people compared them to a Bear Grizzly for example.
Any info on your personal RWH would be welcome.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 6, 2014)

I have both a Red Wing Hunter and a Red Wing Pro.  The RWH is from the late 60's and the RWP is from the early 70's.  They shoot smooth but do have some noise to them.  Just like a bear.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 6, 2014)

If you want and are over this way, you could shoot one of mine to see what you think.


----------

